# Can you feel implantation?



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

Any of you mamas ever "feel" implantation? Is it possible? I am one of those that always feels ovulation. I ovulated a week ago and have had some twinges today. DTD 9 days ago but dp pulled out-not the most reliable method I know. We are not TTC but have definitely talked about another together but finances are crazy tight right now...anyway just wondering...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

I have felt implantation with my last 2 pregnancies. It actually quite painful with my most recent pregnancy and I was sore for days, but this could be b/c my uterine lining was probably not adequate. So when those little trophoblast cells went burrowing, I felt it more than the average person would.


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I absolutely felt it with my daughter. I had 3 days of cramps ~one week after ovulating. I had been charting and keeping track of my cycle for 2 years prior to conceiving and I had never felt cramps at that point in the cycle except for that cycle, and haven't since.

I'm sure not everyone feels it, but I am convinced that I did. I had read ahead of time (somewhere) that some people do feel it, but I had thought from my reading that the cramps would only be one day, so I'm pretty sure I didn't imagine 3 days when I was only possibly anticipating one day.


----------



## jazzybaby9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, I was crampy and had tender breasts during the week implantation occured.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 27, 2007)

I've heard of getting crampy but I've never felt it.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't felt implantation, per se, but I've known right after dtd that we were pregnant with each of the kids.


----------



## mamabear18 (Nov 14, 2005)

I felt it with pg #2. It was only for about an hour or so, but it was a very distinctive feeling, almost like a pinning sensation in the uterus area. It's what prompted me to test. I usually don't feel ovulation however.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runner29* 
I absolutely felt it with my daughter. I had 3 days of cramps ~one week after ovulating. I had been charting and keeping track of my cycle for 2 years prior to conceiving and I had never felt cramps at that point in the cycle except for that cycle, and haven't since.

I had the same experience. However, I didn't feel anything with my first pregnancy, which ended in a loss.


----------



## 3mes (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, I did with baby #2. It was crampy feeling seven day past ovulation.


----------

